# Cording a mini?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a picture of a corded Mini from our Specialty:


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

that is a gorgeous mini!! do you know if the owner of that dog has a website or anything as such?

I just realised that this is in the 'photos' section...woops 

but that really is a nice dog.. i'd probably have him much longer than that.. I really have a liking for the long and speshhhally prettty coats!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

looks like a lot of work though - but interesting - I still like the fluffy style better - but if I don't keep mine short they would proabably be in dreads


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the biggest problem with cording is keeping the dog clean and sweet smelling. In the 19th century, when it was popular, corded poodles were considered unsuitable to keep as house dogs because of their smell. If you plan on clipping fft yourself, it is a very short step to managing the rest, especially if you use the attacheable combs rather than scissors.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

With all the rain in the UK, I would advise AGAINST cords. Cords have to be 100% dried out anytime they get the tiniest bit wet, as the moisture gets trapped and will MOLD. 
It is A LOT of upkeep to cord, and you'll have A LOT of growing to do before the cords are long. 
If you dog mats easily, I would suggest keep him in a short cut.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

The problem mianly is - at university I wont have the space to enable me to do his whole body all the time, as Ill be in someone elses house, where a full body of fur will be unlikely to be liked...

and I really dislike short cuts.... 
if I have a fluffy poodle, he'd have to be in a full conti or something, because I dislike anything short - as it is he gets very damp feet anyway as theyre untrimmed. Hes just a mess right now....


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

If u can do the cords and maintain it then go for it if not I guess or find a groomer willing to rent u a table to trim him now and then


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Or head home for the weekend - a variation on the traditional taking-the-washing-home-to-Mum!


----------

